# BBQ, and bikes



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2006)

We all cook, and most of us are pretty damn good at it =D> . But does anybody out there ride a motorcycle?  :bar: Let me know what ya' ride :!: . Bbq and bikes, it doesn't get more american than that :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not allowed!  I did own a Harry Larry turbo Mongoose BMX bike when I was a kid!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I'm not allowed!  I did own a Harry Larry turbo Mongoose BMX bike when I was a kid!


 :lmao:  I meant bikes that have actual motors on them :lmao: . That was a good one.Man a mongoose we must be right around the same age, I had one too  :!:  Break the rules :!: . You can do it , there isn't anything in the world like it :!: . Except for bbq of course. :wwnn:


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 18, 2006)

KZ1100

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2006)

GlennR said:
			
		

> I had a Honda Nighthawk 750 but sold it to put a ring on my wife's finger.  Hoping to get back on when I get some $.  I like the Suzuki DL 1000 for some reason.  It's Ugly in a very appealing way.  If I bought American it would be a Buell CityX or used M2 Cyclone.
> 
> My wife always worried when I was on the Bike but with Kids now she get's sick at the thought.  Safe rider or not, the other knuckleheads can kill you before you know what happened.
> 
> Enjoy your rides and be safe!


 I hear ya' , It's always the other guy ya' gotta' look out for. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> KZ1100
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack


 Right on man :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2006)

I've got a Schwinn. There about as safe as could possibley be!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I've got a Schwinn. There about as safe as could possibley be!


 Make sure you wear your helmet :wwnn:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's my baby :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's my ride!!  Ain't she sweet!  Careful riding those bikes or you may get one of these too!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Here's my ride!!  Ain't she sweet!  Careful riding those bikes or you may get one of these too!


  :lmao:  That is one sweet ride :!:, how fast does it go? Pretty quick down hill huh :!:  I'll be careful, i hope i don't need one because of somebody that didn't see me :sniffle:  uch:  Greg might be interested in one of those models. :wwnn:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm serious, that's my ride!!  It'll go as fast as you can push it!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2006)

Way to make Puff feel like _*dawg shit*_. =D> 

It's okay Puff.  Larry's not handicaped... he's Lazy.  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Way to make Puff feel like _*dawg shit*_. =D>
> 
> It's okay Puff.  Larry's not handicaped... he's Lazy.  8-[


 I was just outside chekin' the ribs,  =P~ Feelin' pretty bad about what i said :-( . Then i remembered i saw a pic of larry with his kid, he wasn't in no frikin' wheelchair :!:  [-X. Hey larry i got a real big hill by my house, let's give her a run :lmao: . You know i got a red headed step child that's in one of those chairs :-( , i don't think he would find it very funny [-X


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you're really going to feel like shit.  #-o   LOL


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2006)

Guess which one Larry is????   =D>  #-o  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh shit! ](*,)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff don't listen to Finney, he's been known to make people think he was someone he wasn't!  

Yes, I am in a chair and regardless of what Finney say I ain't lazy! 

DO NOT FEEL BAD about making wheelchair jokes, I'm used to them!! LOL  Just kidding!  Seriously do not feel bad at all!  I'll take that hill on anytime brother! Here's a pic of me just in case you don't believe me.  Gimps can be part of a Championship BBQ Team!


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry..................
I'm laughing my ass off. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2006)

****** Finney beat me to it!!  Seriously, don't sweat it Puff!  If you really honestly feel bad go *HERE* and make a purchase! Proceeds go towards my new ride!  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Sorry..................
> I'm laughing my ass off. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:



Me too, thank God I got "wheelie bars" I almost tipped!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Sorry..................
> I'm laughing my ass off. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


 Hey finney I feel bad enough [-X


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ****** Finney beat me to it!!  Seriously, don't sweat it Puff!  If you really honestly feel bad go *HERE* and make a purchase! Proceeds go towards my new ride!  8-[



Damn... now you're _guilting_ people into buying WolfeRub.  #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever works brother!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay i'll take 100lbs


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't seen anything hit my account yet Puff.................damn my tread is getting low on my tires.  My daughter needs food and I need tires............I'll feed her my flat.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm gonna' go bury my head in the sand now


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Puff places shotgun in mouth._
Then thinks, "What if Larry really is just lazy?".


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't ride but would love to cook for any biker groups out there!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't seen anything hit my account yet Puff.................damn my tread is getting low on my tires.  My daughter needs food and I need tires............I'll feed her my flat.[/quote:11q5v4o4] Quit it, I can't take it no more ](*,)


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey puff, i had to go back 2 pages in this thread to see where you F#%ked up. I'm still laughing my ass off. You had better place an order for Wolferub or your a heap of trouble boy! Man some people don't know when to stop!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Now see what happened, I went to check on the ribs, I tripped goin' out the door, almost broke my damn leg, and the temp. is 150 #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Now see what happened, I went to check on the ribs, I tripped goin' out the door, almost broke my damn leg, and the temp. is 150 #-o



Man it's gonna take more than that for us to FEEL sorry for you now!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey puff, i had to go back 2 pages in this thread to see where you F#%ked up. I'm still laughing my ass off. You had better place an order for Wolferub or your a heap of trouble boy! Man some people don't know when to stop!


 I can't talk now i have too much foot in my mouth :-#


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have to talk to place an order. Just press the keys on your keyboard, kinda like what your doing here! LOL


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have to talk to place an order. Just press the keys on your keyboard, kinda like what your doing here! LOL






[/quote:2uo8qdly]
Damn Nick... I'm starting to think you really do get 25%.  LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't think....*believe*!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Now see what happened, I went to check on the ribs, I tripped goin' out the door, almost broke my damn leg, and the temp. is 150 #-o



Was that a joke about the handicapped??


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quit it, quit it ,quit it :faint:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's it, I'm outta here!   :taunt:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's it, I'm outta here!   :taunt:[/quote:3mhn49ez] No don't go  :-(  Please don't go


----------



## Finney (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Puff...
We were just kidding... That's not Larry in those pictures.  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Back on topic, this my baby with her bike.imageshack.us]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bob T said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are brutal!
> How many miles a year do you put on the thing Puff?


 First off, it's not a thing :!: . It's my life blood, It's what keeps me goin' sometimes :!: . About 14,000 a yr. =D>


----------



## Griff (Feb 19, 2006)

Puff

Nice scooter.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 20, 2006)

man I'm really sorry about missing all this last night, but it's a good way to start off a MOnday!  I was laughing so hard my dog thought I was nuts!

First of all, Larry will NOT let you ride in his wheelchair.  He is a selfish bastard.

Second, one good thing about having crips around is during the night
when the pits are going and there's not much else to do, you can play
our version of Cow Pie Bingo.  Take chalk and mark off big squares in the parking lot.  Larry will be drunk so just push him out in the middle,
and everyone buys a square.  Watch until Larry takes a shit...what ever
square it lands in wins the money!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> man I'm really sorry about missing all this last night, but it's a good way to start off a MOnday!  I was laughing so hard my dog thought I was nuts!
> 
> First of all, Larry will NOT let you ride in his wheelchair.  He is a selfish bastard.
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh.. the Smoke on the Beach memories.  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2006)

I thought what happened in Myrtle Beach, stays in Myrtle Beach!  ******!  I didn't say anything about...................nevermind.  At least my chair got me an invitation to become a Shriner!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 20, 2006)

You'd look good in one of those hats.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> You'd look good in one of those hats.



Larry's new hat...

http://tinyurl.com/r4kdw


----------



## Ratman (Feb 20, 2006)

Puff,

You going to the Bike, Blues and BBQ rally in Fayetteville, Arkansas in September?  check it out at www.bikesbluesandbbq.org


----------



## Finney (Feb 20, 2006)

Where's Puff?  I'm missing him today.... I need entertainment.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Where's Puff?  I'm missing him today.... I need entertainment.



I think he's parked in a handicapped parking spot!


----------



## kickassbbq (Feb 20, 2006)

*Ride?*

Here is my little Harley tucked away in her own little shop attached to my garage.  I go out there and PARTY!!!! like a dog almost every night.
As a matter of fact, I am on my way right now to the fridge out there and grab a beer to quench my thirst and then take some Jack and relax in the Harley Shop.
Life has been good to me!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!
ed
http://usera.imagecave.com/kickassbbq/harley.jpg


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm babysitting a 600cc Yamaha for my daughter while she's in California.  I think she's going to have me sell it once warm weather gets here, though.  I don't have a photo (it's in the garage under a cover) but here's one that's about the same - hers is silver instead of blue.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Where's Puff?  I'm missing him today.... I need entertainment.


 Check the new post


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Check the new post


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally you got out of my parking space and I can go in and see Babu to get my Slurpee!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey puff, I went out and took a picture of my bike today. She's a beauty!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Ride?*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> Here is my little Harley tucked away in her own little shop attached to my garage.  I go out there and PARTY!!!! like a dog almost every night.
> As a matter of fact, I am on my way right now to the fridge out there and grab a beer to quench my thirst and then take some Jack and relax in the Harley Shop.
> Life has been good to me!!!!!!!!!!!
> Smoke On!!!!!
> ...


 Sweet ride, and sweet shop :!:  Itry to get out to my garage and do the same thing (like a dog :!:  Hey, you might be interested in this www.bikesbluesandbbq.org It's in arkansas,check it out . Sounds like it's right up your alley


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey puff, I went out and took a picture of my bike today. She's a beauty!


 That there is one fine lookin' ride :!: Make sure ya' wear your helmet


----------



## kickassbbq (Feb 20, 2006)

*Bikes?*

The Puff Meister,
Thanks.  I have seen that deal down there in AR.  I have been to AR several times and I think if I took my Hawg and smoker down there and met a couple more of those AR chicks, I would still be there partying!!!  Better stay home where it is safe.
Have a GREAT day!!!
Smoke On!!!!!
Ed


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Whaddaya' think Greg, that is a fine lookin' ride there =D> . Might be right up your alley


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Whaddaya' think Greg, that is a fine lookin' ride there =D> . Might be right up your alley


Looks like it would fit in the attic too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rempe's is missing the seat, but the pole is still there!


----------

